# My tiny MAC collection



## Doombubbles (Aug 16, 2008)

1-Satin Taupe e/s
2-Clarity e/s
3-Sketch e/s
4-Post Haste e/s
5-Expensive Pink e/s
6-Carbon e/s
7-Prep and Prime for lashes
8-Rollickin' paintpot
9-Golden Olive pigment
10-Pinked Mauve pigment
11-Plum Electric metal-x cream e/s
12-Studio Fix concealer in NW20
13-Underage lipglass
14-Witty lipglass
15-Royal Assets: 6 cool eyes palette

Not much I'm afraid. My total makeup stash is around 122 pieces, but this is all the MAC I have.


----------



## nleslie (Aug 16, 2008)

Aw, it's nice. Clarity is beautiful from the looks of it!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bet it will be huge by next year!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 16, 2008)

nice stuff


----------

